# Stuff to do in Pittsburgh



## Fuzzy Alien (Jan 6, 2011)

I was wondering, for all the veteran Anthrocon attendees, what are some great experiences you can have in Pittsburgh or the metro area outside of the con itself? Say you wanted to get away from the con for a day with a friend, what would you recommend?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 6, 2011)

heh... The first time I went to Anthrocon most of my time was spent with furry groups going on day activities. The movies, hanging out at restaurants...

I live in Pittsburgh right now, however one of my most favorite activities is the National Aviary. They have a schedule which they perform each and every day, people interacting with the birds.

There's a black avian after the bird show which will take your money(donations) and shove it in the box. :3

My personal favorite... The Kookaburra named Giggles.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jan 6, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> heh... The first time I went to Anthrocon most of my time was spent with furry groups going on day activities. The movies, hanging out at restaurants...
> 
> I live in Pittsburgh right now, however one of my most favorite activities is the National Aviary. They have a schedule which they perform each and every day, people interacting with the birds.
> 
> ...


 
What are your favorite restaurants?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 6, 2011)

Restaurants... well given I've never lived on the north east coast, I've had a good time eating at Bob Evans and Eat'n Park.

Eat'n Park has nice burgers, but I made the mistake of ordering fries with mine. My shirt wanted to bust buttons after I ate everything. To top it off, I told the cashier I just moved from Alaska after 5 years and the visit was the first time I've eaten at a Eat'n Park, I was given a large free cookie as the result.

nomnomnomnom

If you come to Pittsburgh, you must eat at Primanti Brothers, they've many locations.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primanti_Brothers

This is their typical sandwhich
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Primanti_Bros_at_PNC_Park.jpg







In Pittsburgh, everything goes on the sandwhich.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a mess, but one that I _must_ try.


Well thanks. Anything else you can add? How do you like living there?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 6, 2011)

Living here is nice, given I live on the edge of the city limits where it's suburban.

The monthly furry gatherings are fun, especially when WPAFW comes around.

I prefer to live more rural, but I woudn't have easy access to the city and 3G. When I get my own place(I rent a house right now by myself), it will have acres of land so I can practice my tactical shooting without having to worry about hitting anyone.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2011)

If you like science, natural history, or art, then I recommend one of the Carnegie places. Carnegie Science Center is really fun and there's lots of hands on stuff to play around with. The Carnegie Museum of Natural History is amazing and one of the best I've ever been to. The Art museum is also really good, but I don't appreciate most art enough to really enjoy it myself. 

For the Natural History or Art Museum, you'll have to go a bit farther than where you'll be for the convention. You can catch a bus up to them or drive if you have access to a car. 

If there's a baseball game going on during that time, then I would recommend going to see it. Tickets are really cheap because of how bad the Pirates are, but our stadium is really nice. Even if the Pirates are bad, it's a great experience.


Living here is awesome. It's a relatively safe city and there are lots of places aimed at college kids because of all the universities in the city. The bus system isn't bad, but I like it because my school ID doubles as a bus pass. The only bad thing is the shitty weather .


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If you like science, natural history, or art, then I recommend one of the Carnegie places. Carnegie Science Center is really fun and there's lots of hands on stuff to play around with. The Carnegie Museum of Natural History is amazing and one of the best I've ever been to. The Art museum is also really good, but I don't appreciate most art enough to really enjoy it myself.



All this, except the Andy Warhol museum, unless you like looking at crap art and chicken noodle soup labels going, "oooo.. aa... how intricate and mind blowing" at such art.



Jashwa said:


> If there's a baseball game going on during that time, then I would recommend going to see it. Tickets are really cheap because of how bad the Pirates are, but our stadium is really nice. Even if the Pirates are bad, it's a great experience.



Jashwa, you shouldn't lie to him. They're practically the worst team ever.




Jashwa said:


> Living here is awesome. It's a relatively safe city and there are lots of places aimed at college kids because of all the universities in the city. The bus system isn't bad, but I like it because my school ID doubles as a bus pass. The only bad thing is the shitty weather .



What shitty weather, I love jogging when the weather is pouring with scattered showers.

Fuzzy, if you take the bus, make sure you check on the port authority website for routes and information. Payment on the bus is per zone on travel, obviously on a honor system.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> All this, except the Andy Warhol museum, unless you like looking at crap art and chicken noodle soup labels going, "oooo.. aa... how intricate and mind blowing" at such art.


Some people are into that. 




			
				I_K said:
			
		

> Jashwa, you shouldn't lie to him. They're practically the worst team ever.


Go go 20 straight losing seasons \o/






			
				I_K said:
			
		

> What shitty weather, I love jogging when the weather is pouring with scattered showers.


When it's like 40 degrees and raining instead of snowing. That's the worst. It's always so gloomy, too.


----------

